
Show HN: Lightweight UserScript that shows Scrum points in Trello - minishlink
https://github.com/Minishlink/TrelloScrumPoints
======
minishlink
I was frustrated using the popular extension Scrum for Trello, as the page
becomes unbearably slow when boards grow, even on a high-end computer. This
UserScript keeps the most useful feature of said extension, which is counting
the total number of Scrum points for each Trello list.

Feedbacks and PRs are welcome :)

